# Melamine Glue Question



## Wildthings (Mar 10, 2017)

I have a section of double sided melamine that I want to increase the thickness by gluing some 3/4" plywood the bottom of it. What type of glue should I use etc?


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 10, 2017)

I assume you have the thin laminate right? I'd just use a good contact cement like they use for counter top, Probably want to scuff off any gloss on the back side of the melamine to get good adhesion but should stick pretty well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 10, 2017)

They make low voc contact cement too. It just takes a smidgen longer to cure. I think it took 15 to 20 minutes to tack up, but it still had the same strength.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 10, 2017)

Could you run a 1.25" screw up through the ply into the melamine along with the glue? That's what I would do

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jerry B (Mar 10, 2017)

as stated above, sand/scuff the surface to remove any shiny spots, and then there's a glue made that bonds melamine to anything ....... I'll look it up and post a link for you if you'd like
If you happen to sand all the melamine off (it's only 1/32 thick), then you could just use TiteBond III like you normally wood (might be a better idea for a stronger bond)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 11, 2017)

Use a white glue made for melamine and laminate surfaces. When I go back to work Monday I can get ya the name of the stuff we use of it helps.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jerry B (Mar 11, 2017)

Melamine glue ...... if you use pay attention to application, this is thinner viscosity than other glues, 
you'll need a good coverage but when pressing pieces together it'll run out the edges, make sure to clean up else you'll have a big mess afterwards 

https://www.amazon.com/Titebond-Melamine-Glue-16-Ounces/dp/B002NMJ4I2

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 11, 2017)

That's it that Jerry has pictured. We laminate all kinds of surfaces together and that stuff is the go to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

